# What is the difference 81001 and 81003



## 08pancho

i am coding for ER and the nurse does a UA. Its a urine cup and they look at the test strip and compare it to the bottle they have to get the results. I am not sure if i should use 81001 or 81003. Please help


----------



## BenCrocker

Why not look at 81000 or 81002?


----------



## emcee101

You are explaining a non-automated UA without microscopy - 81002 would be the correct code.

When it comes to UAs it is all about the method of analysis and the use of a microscope for further analysis. 

non-automated testing (81000 and 81002) is done by dipping the dipstick and comparing the color coded results to the key. 

automated testing (81001 and 81003) is done by inserting the dipstick into a machine to get a printout of the results.

Of these same 4 codes, one from each method includes microscopy (81000 and 81001) and the other 2 (81002 and 81003) do not include microscopy.


----------



## BenCrocker

Emc the reason I picked both 81000 and 81002 is because I wasn't sure if they used a microscope or not. I did know they were dipstick.


----------



## emcee101

i agree with your answer. I was providing the reasoning and logic behind the response so that this coder can be properly informed moving forward.


----------



## BenCrocker

Wasn't arguing with you either Emc just stating why I picked mine.


----------



## angiewelbern@cox.net

I'm having an issue with the ED charging both 81001 & 81003.  When you look at the lab report, the UA is there with microscopy results.  There aren't 2 separate results, so I've been removing 81003.


----------



## amjo30

If it isn't documented the use of a microscope then do not pick a code with one.  I agree to code 81002.


----------

